# Introducing....Me



## shaw23 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey everyone, I am a 23 year old male, I am 5'11" and weigh 170, I have trained off and on since high school but not very seriously since then but am looking to get very serious about it. I have been researching on here for about a week now and have learned alot... and I am sure the learning will never stop. My goals as of right now are bulking and gaining strength. I have been back into training a couple weeks and am looking forward to seeing big gains from hard work

~Shaw.


----------



## Flex (Feb 13, 2005)

welcome to IM, bro  You'll like it here.

where ya from?


----------



## shaw23 (Feb 13, 2005)

I am from Southern Ohio, not much to do here besides work, workout, party, and bowl. I am tired of putting up with the stuff partying causes and bored of the drinking and decided getting serious about working out would be a good thing for me to do. I havent been drinking for about a month and have retransformed my diet and about everything I do and am happier already. I am a serious bowler though, I am participating in a national tournament next month. I just hope that while I am out of town I can find a good gym to get into.

~Shaw


----------



## largepkg (Feb 13, 2005)

Welcome Bro! 

I'm a bowler myself. Are you a Pro? Do you have aspirations to be a Pro?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 13, 2005)

shaw23 welcome to IM!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 13, 2005)

Welcome!!!


----------



## shaw23 (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone. 


			
				largepkg said:
			
		

> Welcome Bro!
> 
> I'm a bowler myself. Are you a Pro? Do you have aspirations to be a Pro?



No I am not pro, I would like to be in the future but it would be a while before I would even try. This is my 3rd year and I am averaging right at about 180 in most of my leagues.


----------



## largepkg (Feb 13, 2005)

shaw23 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> No I am not pro, I would like to be in the future but it would be a while before I would even try. This is my 3rd year and I am averaging right at about 180 in most of my leagues.




Keep at it and you'll get what you put in.   

I'm currently averaging 218 in my league. I'm not even in the top ten in my house!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi Shaw, welcome to IM


----------

